# front motor mount



## cocoshul (Sep 6, 2008)

Maxima 2000. There is a whistling noise coming from the front motor mount even when the engine is off. I disconnected the wire coming from the motor mount and the noise is gone but the engine runs rough. Is there a way to repair/replace the sensor only without replacing the motor mount.?! Thanks.:newbie:


----------



## nelsito65 (Jan 12, 2007)

Sounds like your mount is going bad. The engine running rough is really you feeling the vibrations more than usual, as a result of disconnecting the electronic motor mount. Thre is no sensor to repair/replace. You either live with that "roughness", which usually happens at idle only, or you replace the mount. In order to replace the mount you can either replace it with another electronic mount or go with manual mounts which involves getting mount brackets from a manual transmission vehicle.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

cocoshul said:


> Maxima 2000. There is a whistling noise coming from the front motor mount even when the engine is off. I disconnected the wire coming from the motor mount and the noise is gone but the engine runs rough. Is there a way to repair/replace the sensor only without replacing the motor mount.?! Thanks.:newbie:


No replace the mount.


----------



## cocoshul (Sep 6, 2008)

*dead motor mount*

Thank you for your advice. :idhitit:


----------

